# Bad Motor Mounts?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Searched and just got aftermarket threads. 

So I just got my Cruze a week and half ago. I notice the car shakes more than any other car during start up, almost like the mounts are done. I don't mean at idle, just the initial turn.
Is this normal for the Cruze? Going to try to get it into the dealer for 2 other issues, just wondering if this is something I need to bring up.

Btw, I bought it with 7,000 miles. Way to early for bad engine mounts in my opinion.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine used to do that but it mysteriously went away within the last 10000 miles. I have 17,000 now


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine does that too and has since the get-go. On a cold start it's like a sewing maching but on a hot start it's very coarse and unpleasant. My car is a 1.8 with manual trans. I doubt mine is motor mounts because it starts so smoothly when cold. If they were broke I'd expect it to be rough all the time. 

I had a theory it might be the dual mass flywheel but that is totally a guess. 

I found another thread about this. One guy reports they changed the cam sprocket but I don't know if it's really the same issue.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/2973-vibration-during-start-up.html

Let me know if you get some kind of answer or fix.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't think mine's transmission related but who knows. It's on all starts, hot and cold. It's not too bad so I'm not sure if it's normal. Just seems to shake the car more than any car I've started. Doesn't shake after the initial start up.
Wasn't able to get it to dealer this week, maybe next week.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

The 1.8L doesn't have balance shafts.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> The 1.8L doesn't have balance shafts.


I didn't know that. But I don't think the issue is a basic lack of supplemental balance devices because the motor feels smooth in general operation on the road or revving at idle. What I notice is a harshness at the moment of start-up. It feels like the entire powertrain is kind of loose. When it's at it's worst, typically in very hot conditions, I get kind of an impact sound from the manual gear shift area. It's funny how smooth it is on a cold start vs how rough it can be on a hot start in hot weather. I had a theory it might be the dual mass flywheel clunking internally but really I'm not any kind of expert and that's only a WAG. I was thinking maybe there's some kind of heavy grease inside the flywheel that maybe becomes sort of liquid when it gets really hot and makes the flywheel assembly respond differently. Like I said, a WAG.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What he said.


----------

